# PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]*

					AMDs Trinity-CPUs überzeugen im neuen PCGH-PC mit einem geringen Preis und einer schnellen Grafikeinheit. Möchten Sie also nicht alle Spiele mit höchsten Details und in Full HD spielen, reicht die Leistung völlig aus.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------



## derP4computer (5. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]*

Gefällt mir irgendwie, die Idee ohne extra Grafikkarte, für manche reicht es eben.


----------



## lalaker (5. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ein NT mit "nackten" Kabeln sollte man nicht mehr verbauen. Laut den Bildern, wird die einzelnen Front USB 3.0 Schnittstelle nicht mit einem Kabel von der ATX-Blende "gefüttert". Und wenn man eine Gaming-Graka einbauen will, muss man zuerst schon mal die WLAN-Karte umstecken. Ein USB-Stick wäre hier vlt. die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ein *L7*???? Nicht euer Ernst


----------



## Singler (5. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Silent-PC Trinity-Edition: Günstiger und leiser Komplett-PC für 569 Euro [Anzeige]*



lalaker schrieb:


> Ein NT mit "nackten" Kabeln sollte man nicht mehr verbauen. Laut den Bildern, wird die einzelnen Front USB 3.0 Schnittstelle nicht mit einem Kabel von der ATX-Blende "gefüttert". Und wenn man eine Gaming-Graka einbauen will, muss man zuerst schon mal die WLAN-Karte umstecken. Ein USB-Stick wäre hier vlt. die bessere Wahl gewesen.


 
Viel schlimmer als blanke Kabel im Innenraum sind Kabel im Innenraum, wenn das Gehäuse eine Kabelführung hinter den Board-Schlitten erlaubt.

Großer Fail.


----------

